# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Σχεδιάγραμμα Γραφείων Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ

## andreas

*Αμερικής 17 Σύνταγμα
10672 - Αθήνα
4ος όροφος*

 ::  Από τον σταθμό του Μετρό του Συντάγματος, βγαίνουμε στην Πανεπιστημίου
 ::  Προχωράμε πρός Ομόνοια, μετά το Αttica το πρώτο στενό δεξιά είναι η Αμερικής
 ::  Οπως προχωράμε στο αριστερό μας χέρι στο 17 (4ος όροφος) είναι η Έδρα του Συλλόγου

----------

